# [H - Destromath - 10er - Stufe 25] Confused



## Immortalîty (5. Mai 2012)

*Willkommen auf der Seite der 10er-PVE orientierten Gilde "Confused" vom Server Destromath.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gründung von Confused fand im Jahr 2009 statt und seitdem bestreiten wir erfolgreich den Raid-Content. Im Laufe der Cataclysm-Ära hat sich die Gilde sehr gewandelt und ist stets mit der Erfahrung gewachsen, sodass auch mehr und mehr Progress im HC-Bereich zu verzeichnen war.

In Vorbereitung auf die kommende Erweiterung "Mists of Pandaria" sind wir auf der Suche nach neuen Mitstreitern, welche langfristig mit uns das neue Addon durchleben möchten, als auch die verbliebenen Bosse im aktuellen Content mit uns meistern wollen. Uns ist es wichtig, dass ihr als potentielles Gildenmitglied unsere Ansichten und Absichten teilt.

In erster Linie sind wir eine Gilde, welche viel Wert auf Atmosphäre und freundschaftliches Miteinander legt. Dies bedeutet auch, dass man sich aktiv im Teamspeak etc. beteiligt und am Gildengeschehen teilnimmt. Nur durch gegenseitiges kennen und Vertrauen kann man eine gesunde Gilden, als auch Raidbasis bilden, den Eckpfeilern unserer Gilde. Jedes einzelne Mitglied dieser Gilde zeichnet sich durch individuelle charakterliche, als auch spielerische Aspekte aus. Ihr solltet also nicht der langweiler vor dem Herrn sein, welcher eigentlich nur schnell geared werden möchte und kein Interesse an Kommunikation mit den anderen hat. Auf der anderen Seite ist es auch sehr wichtig, dass ihr eure Klasse beherrscht und unterschiedliche Skillungen kein Problem für euch darstellen, da bei manchen Encountern bestimmte Skillungen im Vorteil sind. Von daher solltet ihr viel Wert darauf legen das Optimalste aus eurer Klasse rauszuholen.

*Was zeichnet Confused aus?*

&#8226; ein angenehmes Gildenklima, denn: viele von uns kennen sich u.a. schon über sehr lange Zeit hinweg, sodass ein freundschaftliches umgehen miteinander das A & O ist.

&#8226; Mitspracherecht, denn nur zufriedene Gildenmitglieder sichern ein vorankommen der Gilde. Darunter fallen auch monatliche Zufriedenheitsumfragen zu verschiedensten Themen oder auch das Mitgliedervoting, wo wir gemeinsam entscheiden werden, ob wir einen Trial zum Mitglied befördern oder uns doch von ihm trennen.

&#8226; Struktur, denn Organisation und Struktur ist ein wichtiger Faktor für eine funktionierende Gilde

&#8226; humane Raidtage, da so ziemlich jeder von uns berufstätig ist und daher das reale Leben ganz klar im Vordergrund steht.

Raidzeiten:
Sonntag: 18:15 - 22:00 Uhr
Montag: 20:15 &#8211; 23:00 Uhr

Obwohl wir humane Raidzeiten haben versuchen wir ein hohes Maß an Erfolg zu erreichen, aber wir werden dementsprechend nie eine Hardcore-Progressgilde sein, da wir alle auch private Verpflichtungen haben. Daher sollte eure Erwartungshaltung auch nicht zu hoch sein.

*Wir bieten:*

&#8226; eine konsequente Gildenleitung mit jahrelanger Erfahrung

&#8226; kompetenten Raidlead, welcher stets sein bestes gibt und fair handelt

&#8226; Raidunterstützung (Tränke, Bufffood, reppen per Gildenbank etc.)

&#8226; faire Itemverteilung (DKP-System)

*Was solltet ihr mitbringen?*

&#8226; Klassenverständnis

&#8226; Teamfähigkeit

&#8226; Zuverlässigkeit

&#8226; Raidaktivität: 87,5% aller Raids [7/8] sollten für euch tragbar sein. Wir möchten nicht durch randoms auffüllen müssen, da wir die Spieleranzahl gering halten.

*Update:
*
*Was wird gesucht?

*Aktuell suchen wir zur Verstärkung des Raidkaders:
Hexer!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (23. Mai 2012)

*Update:

7/8 HC down!
*

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (13. Juni 2012)

Update:

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für den weiteren Progress und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer/Eule

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty, Rapturé oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (25. Juni 2012)

*Update:*

Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers der Drachenseele am gestrigen Tag (Server: #11) erreicht. 
Nettes Mount ;-)

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für weitere DS-HC Raids und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer/Eule

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty, Rapturé oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (9. Juli 2012)

*Update:*

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für weitere DS-HC Raids und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (18. Juli 2012)

*Update:*

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für weitere DS-HC Raids und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer und Tank!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (19. August 2012)

Update:

Was wird gesucht?

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für weitere DS-HC Raids und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (1. September 2012)

Update:

Was wird gesucht?

Aktuell suchen wir weiterhin für weitere DS-HC Raids und zukünftig für MOP:
Hexer und Holy-Pala/Heal-Druid! 

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (16. September 2012)

*Update:
*
*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir für den weiteren Progress und zukünftig für MOP:
Priester-Heiler!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort: 
www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.
*
Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!*

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (24. September 2012)

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir für den weiteren Progress und zukünftig für MOP:
Eule

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (2. Oktober 2012)

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir zur Verstärkung des Raidkaders:
Eule

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------



## Immortalîty (15. Oktober 2012)

*Was wird gesucht?*

Aktuell suchen wir zur Verstärkung des Raidkaders:
Hexer!

Natürlich kann man auch initiativ anfragen.

Falls ihr Interesse an einem Beitritt habt, dann wendet euch bitte an Immortalîty oder Syferus ingame oder nutzt unsere Homepage und bewerbt euch direkt dort:

www.gilde-confused.de.vu - bitte beachtet die Gildenregeln, als auch das Bewerbungsformular.

Ein ausführliches Gespräch im Teamspeak wird selbstverständlich auch mit euch geführt.

Wir freuen uns auf eure Anfragen!

Best Wishes,
Confused


----------

